# Star winner (Spanish Style)



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Macias July 1 tournament winner my town, this is your slingshot star.
And ergonomics wireframe "FIMO" (oven 30 min. At 110 ° C / 230 ° F).

In this case in July only uses look for the correct position of the hand, told me that for him is very important.

Thanks for looking ..... Alf


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

interesting design, congrats on the trophy.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:bowdown: :bowdown: That is so nice to look at! I love it! Wish I could come to one of your events.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: That is so nice to look at! I love it! Wish I could come to one of your events.


Mr. Bill, we have to play a "Bono Loto" and win a good prize and that would solve everything. 

Thank you very much Master


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!! Wow what a slingshot!!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Uniquely unique!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is very cool Alf


----------

